# So the Jazz have never had a player like this....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The amount of publicity, endorsements, and attention Donovan Mitchell gets is beyond anything the Jazz franchise has ever had. It really is amazing how well he's built his brand so quickly. With all those contracts he's going to have to have a great year next year but his signature shoe releases on Jul 1 on Adidas website and July 5th in stores, prior to his 3rd season. He is 1 of about 20/450 NBA players who have an actual signature shoe. Adidas has cross-marketed it with Marvel and I saw he was on the red carpet in Hollywood for the new Spider-man movie premier. It will be hard to maintain this rise, and a lot of pressure to do so probably, but the Jazz have never had a player as sellable as Donovan Mitchell. Good for him and he's a great dude as well.

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/donovan-mitchell-the-dream


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not gonna pretend like Stockton and Malone didn't exist.

The major difference is social media though. So yes, recently since IG/Twitter/FB have been so massive they haven't. I get it. But era wise, the Jazz have had some big names. 

I like Donovan. This stuff is great, but I would like more if his 3rd year could be as exciting as his rookie year and we see some real on-court progress. (I know his last season was good, don't overthink it)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been thinking the same thing. His combination of talent, charisma, work ethic, and character is pretty rare. Hopefully he doesn't let it get to his head. As a Jazz fan it is awesome to watch.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I'm not gonna pretend like Stockton and Malone didn't exist.
> 
> The major difference is social media though. So yes, recently since IG/Twitter/FB have been so massive they haven't. I get it. But era wise, the Jazz have had some big names.
> 
> I like Donovan. This stuff is great, but I would like more if his 3rd year could be as exciting as his rookie year and we see some real on-court progress. (I know his last season was good, don't overthink it)


Stockton and Malone just weren't this sellable at all. All time great basketball players but Stockton hated the fame part, and Karl was seen as a hick from the woods by a lot of people and still is, and was also not the best guy off the court.

Donovan is a kid from NYC with a charisma and flair about him that has respect from people around the league and fans outside Jazz fans. For sure his legacy isn't there yet, but his popularity and branding is pretty big for playing 2 seasons in one of the smallest NBA markets. Social media is certainly responsible for some of it for sure as well. Donovan being from NY also adds to this, sometimes it's also who you know.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. His combination of talent, charisma, work ethic, and character is pretty rare. Hopefully he doesn't let it get to his head. As a Jazz fan it is awesome to watch.


I love his mom, and yes he's a grown man, but he is very very close to his mom and what she says matters, and I think she is good at keeping him grounded, but things can happen for sure. There's a few things in that article and video that shows how well she did raising Donovan. Hope he stays that way, I think he will. He seems very built for what he's doing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Karl had a signature shoe with LA Gear. Just saying........

I never bought a pair despite Karl Malone being my favorite player to this day. Air Jordans were soooooo much cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Donovan is very marketable. Just hope he doesn't use that to go anywhere as I really don't see the Jazz ever making it back for a chance at a title.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mitchell is one of the easiest people in sports to cheer for. Even non-Jazz fans that are paying attention basically universally hail his actions and presence about him. 

Mitchell is with the Jazz for a minimum of 5 more years. They are matching any potential offer sheet as a restricted free agent. 

Jazz are one piece away from competing with any team in the league next year. It’s an important piece, and I don’t know if they will get that piece with their very minimal exception remaining, but they are close. I hope they can get it done. Utah was a cool place when we regularly had teams making deep runs in the NBA and NCAA tourneys.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Donovan is very marketable. Just hope he doesn't use that to go anywhere as I really don't see the Jazz ever making it back for a chance at a title.


They're close right now, depending on what happens in the next few days with free agency. Conley is a very good player.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

1DEER, I hope your right. I feel you need a deep bench with players that could be starters so when/if injuries happen the team can play as if there weren't injuries.


----------

